# New J D 40



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

To me that is. I have wanted a 2 cylinder for many years but in Fl they are scarce. I found a 1953 40 Standard from a neighbor who's uncle bought it new. It has been in a barn untouched since early 80's. It is stuck but sheet medal in great shape and I have a planter and cultivators with it. Some say just start a complete dis-assembly others say try to free engine and and go from there. I have become quite intrigued with this particular model the more I learn about it Looking forward to comments from 40 owners and other 50's era restorers


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats! :thumbsup:

We had an MT for a while when I was a teenager (ya', I remember back that far! Can't remember yesterday but------). It was mainly used for a "saddle horse" & to pull wagons. Our main tractors were 53-60 & a 58-720D that Dad bought new. ~~ grnspot


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd try and get her goin b4 u start to tear it down so u know what u are up against, my 49 'b' was stuck when I drug it home, I filled the cylinders thru the spark plug holes with ATF, it set in there for a couple weeks. I tugged on the flywheel one day and it was freed up.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I know of several instances where this worked and I'm leaning towards that. In fact, I have a mixture of diesel and Marvel Mystery oil in it now. I don't have an exposed flywheel but do have a crank. I have leveraged it some but not sure if I am turning engine or twisting the crank. If I free it up I will clean good and run a compression check. If there is enough compression to make it run I may re-do carb gen wires etc. and then decide whether to pull crank and rebuild
Appreciate your thoughts Thanks


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Keep us posted on how works.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Update, My grandson and I started taking apart the 40.Began removing rdfiator and the fluid looked almost new. Called the guy I got it from and he had not put any in meaning, when he got it from his uncle in '91 it was probably their and it was parked in the early 80's. Valve train looks pretty good and oil shows no water. Clutch appears to be froze, bit gears appear fine except for a lot of loose play in shifter. Hope to cut a few rusty bolts this weekend and maybe pull the pan. My next challenge is coming up with a couple stands to support the front and back as we will definately have to split it. I am planning on a complete rebuild so I don't have to go back after I am done.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't want to be the needy one but any pictures please!?


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Will upload soon. Tractor taking back seat to garden. After reading the latest green mag. I am not sure what I have. According to the book on the first # series mine appears to be a W but that was '55 only. The original owner says this is a '53, meaning it's a standard with wide front or is it a utility. The pictures of the wide front show a different steering linkage than mine. Mine looks more like a W. My front axel is definately adjustable


----------



## OldIron52 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great to hear another JD 2cyl tractor is getting a new life. Splitting the tractor is not hard, and doesnt really require any special stands ect. If you have any questions about those two cylinder tractors let me know. I have rebuilt many of the M series, which was replaced by the 40.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Update-------- I was contacted about 2 weeks ago by a retired tractor mechanic who heard I had the model 40. Said he's been working on tractors since he was 12 and now does restorations as a hobby ( but only on tractors he likes. He is about 45 miles away and drove to look at it and said he did one just like it about a year ago that was not as nice as mine. said he would completely rebuild and paint for $1600.00 plus parts and he gets 40% off on parts. He gave me a long list of references and all said he was the best. Apparently he has a long outstanding reputation and many people have been turned down by him. He said he only does what he likes and mine would probably take 6-7 months but could be a year, but not likely. Claims he really wants to do another 40 , especially one that is not as bad as the lats one He is picking mine up next week. Said I should come out for between $ 3,000 and $3500 total That's with planter and cultivator attached and working. Yes unbelieveable.....


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd let him do my jd 70 for that, it's already got 4 brand new firestones on it


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

I still will have to buy tires but he claims he can save me money there too. One thing at a time. Will have to have tires removed to blast and paint rims, so will likely let him do it. I am always hearing there are guys like him out there but I sure never have found one 'til now. Still skeptical but his refrences all are very pleased with him. They were surprised, because they say he rarely does one any more.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well,,,,,, the 40 went to Ga. a week ago and restoration is under way. He plans to work from front to rear and rebuild and paint as he goes. This includes the planter fertikizer and cultivating set up that came with the tractor. radiator has gone out to be rodded or re-cored which ever is needed. Engine is being broke down now but hot weather is slowing the process. Also digital pictures of each step are being taken for a complete record.

Sadly this will be his last restoration as he has projects for Grand kids to last 10-20 years. I can relate to that.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Is he gonna let you have a few pictures here and there along the process? It sure would be cool if you could keep us posted with pictures!


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Res radiator went for core today


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bad news leads to good news, Turns out both the block and head were cracked and to bad to use. But a tractor that ny mechanic completely rebuilt a year ago came up for sale and for less than I could build mine. He said he replaced everything in the engine and trans. and it has less than 20 hours on it.Plus it has the serial # plate which mine didn't. It needs a paint job and He will do that and put my implements on it for My old tractor. I should have it in 20 days.
Total cost for restoed JD 40 wit planter cultivator and fert. distributor $3800.00


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Well Ron you can always keep your first one for parts, the only problem is we need pictures!


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

I gave it to the mechanic in trade for sandblasting and painting all the accessories and painting the new one, I also got the original disc harrow that came with this tractor for $100.00.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

While I have no plans to sell I am curious what you guys think a completely rebuilt JD 40 in show condition with several pieces of original retored equipment is worth. I see adds and watch the auctions but it appears it's just like the car gane. Prices are all over the spectrum I would hate to be upside down but plan to keep and give grandson.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well,, it took 2 to make one The story is long but the result is a new J D 40 that is show quality and and as workable as it was new. I will post a series of pic's soon. Tractor is being painted and assembled now..Everthing in the engine and trans. was replaced by this mechanic a year ago. The owner sold it back to him ( me) for less than he had spent and it has 10 hours on it since rebuild.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to see a 40


----------

